# New Paphs from Enlightened Orchids



## paphreek (Mar 8, 2008)

I just returned from the 2008 Orchid Symposium at the Minnesota Landscape Arboretum. We had five excellent presentations, and I picked up two well grown plants from the proprietor of Enlightened Orchids, "Steve Jobs". His presentation was interesting and full of useful information. I even think he did a slightly better job than his "predecessor", Ernie Gemeinhart.oke:

I purchased a compact, chunky wonder of a plant in bud: Paph Arnold Klehm, and a neat little Paph spicerianum. (I always have room for one more spicerianum!) Both are great, healthy plants.


----------



## Candace (Mar 9, 2008)

Steve is a hottie isn't he?


----------



## cyp8472 (Mar 9, 2008)

I just had a blast at the 2008 orchid symposium and I got to say one of the highlights was meeting Ernie. Very nice guy who was always willing to answer any questions very thoroughly. His presentation was very informative and surprisingly kept my young mind on the presentaion the whole time.:clap: Heck I would listen to it again because I know it wouldn't be the same one. His plants were spectacular and I had to again spend way to much on plants I shouldn't.:drool: All paphs. so it wasn't a total waste. I highly recommend his plants after seeing and buying some. He even had time to pitch slipper talk in our conversation, gave me a fancy card and everything.

Funny thought occurred and sorry if this offends, but during the entire time I met him and listened to him speak I kept on thinking he was the Dane Cook of orchids. Seriously watch one of his stand ups or movies and put an orchid twist on that and that is him. Even kind of looks like him.:rollhappy:


----------



## Elena (Mar 9, 2008)

paphreek said:


> the proprietor of Enlightened Orchids, "Steve Jobs". His presentation was interesting and full of useful information. I even think he did a slightly better job than his "predecessor", Ernie Gemeinhart.oke:



:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

Was Richard there? 

(honestly, I don't know what gets into me some days...or doesn't...)

Nice JOB, Steve. :clap: Way to multi-task!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

cyp8472 said:


> Funny thought occurred and sorry if this offends, but during the entire time I met him and listened to him speak I kept on thinking he was the Dane Cook of orchids. Seriously watch one of his stand ups or movies and put an orchid twist on that and that is him. Even kind of looks like him.:rollhappy:



I'll take that as a compliment!!! Should I swear even more Cyp####???  Maybe when I do repotting demos, I should make folks stick dollar bills in the edge of the pot to encourage the plant to unpot??? I try to put a goofy edge on my talks- keeps folks awake. I'm never fresh-shaven either a la Dane Cook... well even if I am, it never looks like it. Even have those twelve blade razors... I digress... 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## cyp8472 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I'll take that as a compliment!!! Should I swear even more Cyp####???  Maybe when I do repotting demos, I should make folks stick dollar bills in the edge of the pot to encourage the plant to unpot??? I try to put a goofy edge on my talks- keeps folks awake. I'm never fresh-shaven either a la Dane Cook... well even if I am, it never looks like it. Even have those twelve blade razors... I digress...
> 
> -Steve Jobs (Ernie)



You should, he is a very funny guy as are you. I thoroughly enjoyed the presentation because it did have that goofy edge that kept me hooked. I haven't seen that at any orchid presentation and was very refreshing.:clap:


----------

